# موقع مهم يغنيك ويكفيك في علم الطيران والطائرات



## محمد زرقة (21 سبتمبر 2009)

*إلى كافة الإخوان في المتدى الكريم أهدي لهم في مشاركتي الأولى هذا الموقع القيم المعتمد من قبل أعلى المستويات والذي يختص بعلوم الطيران والطائرات وبشكل منهجي وعلى ثلاث مستويات المستوى الأول للمبتدئين والثاني للهواة والثالث للمحترفين مع تحياتي *
الرابط هو http://www.allstar.fiu.edu/aero/Default.htm​


----------



## احمد نجيب احمد (31 أكتوبر 2009)

متشكر جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## جاسر (1 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 

هذا الموقع متميز في بابه, شكراً لك


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (14 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا يا باشهمندس محمد


----------



## dreams1804 (16 نوفمبر 2009)

* السلام عليكم 

هذا تميز , شكراً لك
شكرا كثيرا على مجهودك*​


----------



## unknownlover_4love (3 ديسمبر 2009)

1000 شكر ليك يا هندسه وجزاك الله خيرا ع الموقع الحلو ده


----------



## الطيار المغربي (22 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور اخي


----------



## fire chief (22 يناير 2010)

تحيااااااااااااااااااااااتي لك


----------



## حلم اماراتي (26 يناير 2010)

مشكوووووووووووور الغالي عسا الله ينفعك فدنياك واخرتك


----------



## عمراياد (2 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله بك


----------



## S-Alfaisal (6 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لك أخي وفقك الله


----------



## سمير شربك (7 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله بك


----------



## محمد بن عايض (8 فبراير 2010)

مشكور ..............


----------



## اكرم تويج (13 فبراير 2010)

شكرا وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## اكرم تويج (13 فبراير 2010)

ارجو من الاخ ان يعطيني اذا كان لديك موقع تطرح موضوع تعلم الطيران


----------



## سامر ابو عذيه (13 فبراير 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور

بانتظار المزيد


----------



## commando (13 فبراير 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررر


----------



## اكرم تويج (14 فبراير 2010)

حلو بس يريدله هواي وقت شكرا


----------



## D3v1l-0 (26 فبراير 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررر جدأ


----------



## wdelrasheed (16 مارس 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووور جدا جدا على هذه الخدمة


----------



## خالد عبدو (1 أبريل 2010)

مشكورين على الموقع
كيف اصنع طائرة صغيرة


----------



## alialmila (18 أبريل 2010)

مشكور علي الموضوع القيم


----------



## مهند عباس الحيالي (4 يونيو 2011)

مشكور جدا ويعطيك العافية


----------



## mohamed haytham (5 يونيو 2011)

very good


----------



## عيسى مكسي (6 يونيو 2011)

*1000 شكر ليك يا هندسه وجزاك الله خيرا ع الموقع الحلو ده*


----------



## المخترع العربي1 (24 يونيو 2011)

مشكور اخي الموقع رائع وجميل سلمت يم




ينك


----------



## لميس وبس (15 فبراير 2012)

*مواقع مهمه*

[FONT=&quot]فعلا المعلومات دى ممتازه وفي ايضا من اجمل واسهل مواقع البرامج تحميلا الموقع اللى الرابط بتاعه هو[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]مركز التحميل السهل للبرامج[/FONT]


----------



## م محمد بكر (21 أكتوبر 2012)

الف شكر يا هندسة


----------



## el.tayr (7 نوفمبر 2012)

أه بس ده انجليزي :7:


----------

